# any here, hunt or shoot?



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Not much to Hunt in the PI mate,few doves thats about it,theres a guy on Mindoro,american,used to organise hunting trips but I dont know his success rate or if he still takes out hunters,plenty of shooting clubs in Pinas you can join.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> I want to see if she's upset by killing animals.


She wont be,most pinays are well aquainted with sabong (cockfighting) and lechon at fiesta,most have seen pigs slaughtered and suchlike if they are province girls,hope you find the right woman.


----------

